# I'm I too late?



## ashhur (Jan 19, 2016)

My dog Mara is 6 months old does this make her to late to learn agility? I want to do a sport and this would be fun since she likes jumping. I know this would be a huge commitment so i am researching. Any tips?


----------



## ashhur (Jan 19, 2016)

Oh come on give it up i know lots of u are veiwing this lmao


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

No idea but it is late, most likely you'll do better tomorrow.


----------



## ashhur (Jan 19, 2016)

Ah true well I'll check this post tomorrow then lol


----------



## Factor (Oct 9, 2015)

I don´t do agility with my dog but have tried various of things. I would be very surprised if it would be too late to start doing agility at the young age of 6 months. I am sure even my and my 14 month old gsd could go and start doing agility if we wanted to, or any other sport. Go find some agility courses or agility club and start practicing, your dog is still very young


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

6 years maybe, 6 months is plenty young.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

A lot of people DON'T start agility until later, to let the bones and hips develop. You can start her now if you want though, just try to work on the obedience side of it and getting her accustomed to equipment, don't make her do anything she's not ready for.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

There are a lot of things that wait for full involvement until the growth plates are closed around 18 months. So yes, you can start her with agility and they will do things appropriate for a puppy. 

Lots of comments from you on people looking and not answering. It is typical that people check a thread and don't bother to answer if it is no interesting to them or of they have nothing to say. Don't take it personal.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

I do not think that you are late. Dog agility helps in stimulating the dog physically and mentally. I think the earlier one starts the better. Most people start way later so i think you are on the safe side. Here is an article on the benefits of agility.


----------



## ashhur (Jan 19, 2016)

Alright thanks guys i will check into it


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Absolutely not to late. Dogs can not even learn to jump until their growth plates are fully closed.

So at this age, you work on obedience and ground work foundation. 

So go sign up. You still have a baby. Much older dogs than that have started and been competitive.


----------



## ashhur (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow great thanks for the info. I have never been into anything like this sounds like commitment but fun as well


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It is a commitment and a ton of fun. I really miss agility but I just don't have time to do IPO and agility. Really, at 6 months, it's a great time to start.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Good age to start foundation work, I don't start weaves till at least 1 year old. Find a active club and get started in a puppy class.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

6 months is definitely not too late! As the others said, it's actually better to wait until the dog is about a year or older before starting serious obstacle work, as agility is physically stressful on the body. 

In the meantime you can work on plenty of foundation, tricks, obedience, play, etc. If you have a dog that focuses well and knows how to learn, agility is very easy to teach. There are tons of foundation things you can do while your dog is young that will make the "real" agility training very easy! (and as you progress, you'll discover that the foundation training is the real training) 

Things that puppies can work on include clicker training and shaping, tricks (hand touch, walk backwards, spin left and right, retrieving, go around a cone, much much more!), impulse control, playing with toys (desire to play, tug, drop, and retrieve), body awareness (walking through cavalettis and ladders, walking and turning on a plank, perch work), noise and movement games (wobble boards, tippy planks, bang game, knocking things over, skateboards), more!

Find a good trainer with competition experience to help you get started. If you need help, you can give us your general location and we might know somebody to recommend.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

No weave poles, A frame or dog walks either.
I pulled Deja out of agility as she was way too hyper on these and fell off. The trainer said that this is how she learns but I don't want an injured GSD.
Will start with my Collie (5 months) in a couple of weeks. He is way more calculated.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

The frame and DW should be taken down in height, same with the teeter.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Not too late, not at all.

Get involved with a trainer or club that has sound knowledge of safe foundation training. Many of them offer "puppy agility" classes that you can enroll in, up to 10 or 12 months of age. They'll explain which obstacles are safe, and which can be adjusted to become safe. Lower heights, no weaving, plenty of reward and fun motivation. I enjoy it. 

Puppy agility is LOTS of fun, and it helps build a foundation of trust between you and the dog. As an added bonus, your dog will learn to listen to cues at a distance, and understand directional commands, which may be useful if you choose to participate in other dog sports down the road. Go find a good class, and sign up tomorrow.


----------

